# 2015 silverado 2500 Exhaust manifold gaskets warrantied?



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Have a 2015 chevy silverado 2500hd. has 42000 miles on it . Are exhaust manifold gaskets covered under the stock warranty ? Didnt buy any extended warranty. If not , how bad are they to change? its been a snow truck since new so im alittle worried about breaking bolts and studs.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You could try warranty.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I will let you know. My 15 is leaking on the drivers side. The truck has 48k on it according to Chevy it is covered under the 5/100k warrentty


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

GM's LS motors have been using self degrading exh manifold bolts on trucks since they started putting them in trucks. Shame they have not used a stainless stud and stainless nut. The Fords do it too. I have done several sets of these. To the OP look at the far back of the manifold on each side of the engine. Most likely there will be the head of one or two of the bolts missing, this causes the gasket to blow out. Good times.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

If not under warranty, have fun! If you try to remove the others, they will break too. Its usually the drivers side rear and passenger side front that breaks. This is what I used. Worked AWESOME.

https://kralautoparts.com/product/exhaust-manifold-bolt-repair-kit-kap169


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Showmestaterida said:


> Have a 2015 chevy silverado 2500hd. has 42000 miles on it . Are exhaust manifold gaskets covered under the stock warranty ? Didnt buy any extended warranty. If not , how bad are they to change? its been a snow truck since new so im alittle worried about breaking bolts and studs.


If there not covered you can do it in a day. Remove the inner fenders and weld a nut slightly larger than the bolt stud. The heat from the weld will loosen it then just back it out.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Drock78 said:


> If not under warranty, have fun! If you try to remove the others, they will break too. Its usually the drivers side rear and passenger side front that breaks. This is what I used. Worked AWESOME.
> 
> https://kralautoparts.com/product/exhaust-manifold-bolt-repair-kit-kap169


I see a lot of issues with that. First it is a bandaid and will never fix a blown out gasket. Also this will only work on a snapped end fastener. What about if there are broken bolts not at the end of the head. I also love the shilled comments on this vid. Lastly, those threads in the back of the head have factory ground wires attached to them. Wonder how many mess that up and get an issue elsewhere. Fix it right. Remove the manifold and replace the gaskets and all new bolts. I have done many GMs and Fords. I weld a nut to the broken fastener like stated above. And yes even if they are broken below the head you can build up a "TIT" a and then weld a nut to it. I NEVER use a drill or an easy out. That just causes issues.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TJS said:


> I see a lot of issues with that. First it is a bandaid and will never fix a blown out gasket. Also this will only work on a snapped end fastener. What about if there are broken bolts not at the end of the head. I also love the shilled comments on this vid. Lastly, those threads in the back of the head have factory ground wires attached to them. Wonder how many mess that up and get an issue elsewhere. Fix it right. Remove the manifold and replace the gaskets and all new bolts. I have done many GMs and Fords. I weld a nut to the broken fastener like stated above. And yes even if they are broken below the head you can build up a "TIT" a and then weld a nut to it. I NEVER use a drill or an easy out. That just causes issues.


Correct, it really is not that bad of a job to do.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Ive done chevy 6.0 gas exhaust manifolds three times on three different trucks over the years. I would much rather do it the right way than with that contraption....good luck getting " mechanics" hands in that spot behind the cylinder head. Besides, theres something so fulfilling about mig welding a nut onto a broken stud that all your buddies said wouldn't work...lol


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

It should be covered under emissions which is 8 years or 80 k.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Manifolds are considered "Engine" warranty by GM and only covered for 32,000 I believe. Every 6.0 Ive seen has same issue. Why not fix the issue in manufacturing. This is why I don't care for any more Chevy trucks.

Granted I have a 05 Ram Cummins, it has had 2 #4 injector lines replaced and each time I see Cummins changes the clamp/isolator design lol. At lease they are working on their faults!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I was told covered under 5year/100 mile power train warranty. It does list mantifolds as covered. I will know on tue when my 15 goes in for the driver side.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If they say it is not covered. Ask them if the emission systems can work correctly and eficently with the manifold blown out.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

service guy said they are covered but we will see it also has 5 safety recalls too.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

they are fully covered under the power train warranty. chevy just put two on my 2015 one bolts and the other was cracked


----------

